

Make An Average Face [image processing demo] - eru
http://www.faceresearch.org/demos/average?img=/tomcat/average/uploads/img85452.jpg&tem=/tomcat/average/uploads/img85453.tem

======
Timothee
Interestingly, the average of not-so-good-looking people is pretty good-
looking.

Looking more into details the set of pictures, none is really cute and there
is a lot of people with pretty strange, asymmetric faces. They look kind of
retouched, no?

------
ashleyw
Heres what they all look like together:

[http://www.faceresearch.org/tomcat/psychomorph/uploads/img21...](http://www.faceresearch.org/tomcat/psychomorph/uploads/img2154523.jpg;img2154524.tem)

…cool how it does look perfectly average, you cant say "he has nice X" or "his
X is Y", its just a human face.

~~~
pmjordan
"Average faces are deleted from the temporary gallery after 10 minutes, so
please do not link to your creation." (yours is already gone)

~~~
ashleyw
Oh yes, didn't scroll down much to see that.

Just highlight each image (all 91) and let it generate. Looks cool... :)

------
lunchbox
Here's a website where you can make your own facial composites. It only lets
you morph two images at a time, but you can morph the output of a morph,
thereby combining more than two faces.

<http://www.morphthing.com/>

------
MikeCapone
Just hover your mouse over a lot of them are random rapidly, and you'll see a
pretty nice effect.

------
mtw
interesting but in genetics, nature takes the best AND the worst features

~~~
eru
It's even stranger: Genetics does not know about 'goodness'.

